# sage bambino steam wand problem



## lightbulbroy (5 mo ago)

I've had a sage bambino for 3 years and used it daily without issue. However, now when I use the steam wand water dribbles out of the end and the steam is actually coming out of the group head. This suggests some kind of blockage to me but other than unblocking the holes in the steam wand (which I've done and makes no difference) I'm not sure what else to do. I recently cleaned and descaled, so the machine should be ok in that regard. Anyone got any advice?


----------

